# Beasts Of Chaos Tactics



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

Im going to write here some general beats of chaos tactics.

BEASTS OF CHAOS TACTICA 

Beasts of chaos are one of, probably the least played army in WHFB, and one of the weakest armies from a competitive point of view, however they can be powerful when used well. So I’m going to try and help you dear reader by giving a comprehensive review of beastman upgrades,units,characters etc.

Lets start with the Marks of Chaos
UNDIVIDED
This Mark allows you to mix and match marks in your army allowing you to tap the strengths of each. Units with this mark Can Re-roll failed panic tests. Which Is useful for the low leadership of this army.

KHORNE
The mark of the blood god grants two useful benefits to your warriors, frenzy and addind a DD, Now this is quite powerful as it means you can play a mono-khorne list without having to break fluff and field wizards of your own. A word of caution however, the good movement speed of beastmen means you can be easily Dragged around due to your frenzy, that is were Chaos hounds come in, more on them later.

TZEENTCH
The Mark of the changer Grants a single benefit to regiments and other non character units, They add a die to the power dice pool, This can allow you to unleash a magical onslaught that few other armies can match. You can have no Bray-shamans dedicated to Tzeentch however, which means that your wargors and beastlords will be quite expensive as will your DoomBull.

NURGLE
The Great Corrupter adds a single benefit to regiments and non character units, Fear This can be useful for obvious reasons, however for a competitive list this mark is often overlooked. This mark Really Shines on characters however, Granting them an extra wound on their profile. This can make your characters quite tough.

SLAANESH
The prince of pleasure makes your men ITP this is good combined with the low LD of the beastmen army in general. On Characters It has the same effect. 

Now I will give a Description Of the Lord and Heroes choices.

Beastlord
At less than 100 points This guy is a steal! He has great Stats for his points cost. Combined with The Marks of chaos and the right equipment he is quite deadly. Be wary of The MoT though, as if given to a beastlord he will cost quite a bit.

Doombull
This Bad-boy is one mad cow! He has a powerful profile that rivals ogre tyrants and the ability to take marks, heavy armour, shield, and magic weapons, he is quite a force on the battlefield, He also has the added bonus of making minotaurs core choices.
Great Bray Shaman
This guy is just your Generic Lord Level Wizard, With marks to use the differant lores he can have access to 2 powerful lores of magic. Always give this guy a BrayStaff Theres no reason not too!

HEROES
Wargor 
Wargors are Generic Heroes with nothing to really distinguish them from a captain of the empire. There leadership is on the low side, which can be a problem when hes the general though. Also Has the option of being upgraded to a BSB.

Bray Shaman
Bray Shamans are just hero level wizards as with the Grat bray shaman always give him a braystaff, He does have a toughness advantage over most other hero level wizards however.

CORE
Beast Herds
At The Centre of every beastman army, are the Beast Herds, With a mix of troops these beast herds can be effective if used well, unfortunatly they have a low leadership level, But as Skirmishers they can be hard to kill at range. With their mix of troops you can always make sure your Gors into combat by using the weakling gors as shields. While these troops have acces to no marks of chaos They can ambush catching your enemy by surprise. Command for these guys is expensive, however it is worth it as your foe-render has a better profile than Gors.

Bestigors
Bestigors Are a fairly powerful unit in close combat they come with full equipment options. Bestigors have acces to all the marks of chaos, so can be marked for more power. I personally like Bestigors, Though Some Dont think they are that useful. They can take a magic standard which can boost their comabt effectivness.

Chaos Hounds
Chaos Hounds Are only useful as screens, and as an Ambushing unit. If your going to go khorne for your list hounds are a must. They can Also Ambush Negating the ranks of the enemy are holding up gunlines until your beast herds can close with the enemy.

Tuskgor Chariot
Chariots in The core Section!! Theres not much I can say they are pretty much a Chariot, though they can be marked, at the same cost as a regiment. 

SPECIAL
Chaos Trolls
Chaos Trolls Are quite powerful opponents with 4 attacks at str5 each they are no slouches in combat however, Their Stupidity coupled with the low leadership of beastmen means they are generally avoided, Besides we have units that can Equal Their Combat power without stupidity.

Chaos Ogres
These Guys are monsters, They can have a 3+ armour save in combat with 3 strength 4 attacks, thats impressive, with 3 wounds and toughness 4 they are also pretty hard to bring down. They can also have Additional Hand weapons, Or Great weapons. The command for these guys is very expensive and not very useful so it is best avoided.

Centigors
These Guys are definatly an underdog in the special section with all the other choices available. Though they can be powerful with 1 strength 5 attack and 1 str 4 on the charge they can put the hurt down on the enemy, combined with their movement of 8 they can hit the enemy hard and fast. They are great at running through the woods out of sight and mind of your enemy with their move through woods ability, Allowing them to get the drop on the enemy. One problem is their Drunken rule which can see your Centigors charging the wrong opponent or doing nothing for that turn.

Minotaurs
These Bull Headed Brutes are always a crowd favourite with the profile of an ogre but a boost in weaponskill and Leadership and Initiative, and with only an additional 5 points of cost. They cant be as heavily armoured as ogres . But they come into their own with their ability to take marks, Their blood greed rule allows them to quickly run down fleeing enemy units. Like Ogres they cause fear and can take additional hand weapons, and great weapons. Making them Deadly in Combat.

RARE
Dragon Ogres
These Monsters are great! With High Strength, movement, and wounds, They are deadly adversaries, they can get good armour saves, an can be equipped with great weapons or additional hand weapons. They are a little pricey but in most cases always make their points back.

Dragon Ogre Shaggoth
This Beast is Awe inspiring with a incredible profile, he can take whatever wants to test his might, The shaggoth will either draw all enemy fire, and your men will make it to the enemy lines safely, or they ignore it, and it thrashes everything the enemy has. He does however take up a rare and special slot, which can make fielding him difficult. The shaggoth can be equipped with a great weapon or additional hand weapon. Meaning he can deal with whatever you choose to throw him at.

Chaos Giant
Chaos Giants Are basically a Giant from any armybook, Great at absorbing bullets, and killing things, he can be upgraded to a mutant monstrosity, but it really isnt worth it, as all things that wound him take away the save anyways.

Spawn of chaos
These spawn are often overlooked but can be useful, When marked they can be set to differant roles, a Span Of slaanesh moves incredibly quickly, While a Spawn of Khorne is great for tough opponents. A spawn of nurgle makes poisend attacks and a Spawn Of Tzeencth has a breath weapon. The Spawn Of tzeentch is probably better avaoided however, as with the spawns random movement you might not get to use its ranged attack to often.


CHAOS MAGIC
There are three lores of chaos magic. Each has its own Specialties.

Lore of Nurgle
The Lore of nurgle is great for tough opponents and debuffing units. It can be used against knights, and tough opponents to make them easier to handle.

Lore Of Tzeentch
The Lore of Tzeentch Has Spells for every occasion for buffing your character and occupanying units, to blasting apart enemies, and turning enemies on each other. It is A powerful lore but for a level 2 is hard to get useful spells due to the varied nature of the lore.

Lore Of Slannesh 
This lore Has 3 Movement control Spells!! This lore has few direct damage spells but its movement control spells and other abilities more than make up for this, Imagine making Archaon attack the unit he is with!!! If used well this lore can totally warp your enemies battle lines and plans.




Thank you to Jester12, MaidenManiac, And AAAAAAAAARRGHHHH, for advice and tactics.

If you have anything to add feel free.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Good sum up Sven!

Its gonna be really interesting to see how this army develops with its new book next year, I have a feeling that atleast I will build my BoC army then instead of having it in bits and pestering my buddies


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

MaidenManiac said:


> Good sum up Sven!
> 
> Its gonna be really interesting to see how this army develops with its new book next year, I have a feeling that atleast I will build my BoC army then instead of having it in bits and pestering my buddies


Next year!!! Holy Crap, I woulda thought everyone else would get one first, even TK


----------

